# Temporärer Fehler bei der Namensauflösung

## criseas

Heyho,

ich hab ein kleines Problem, ich verstehe schon was mir der Fehler sagt aber ich weiß nicht wie ich ihn lösen kann oder wo dessen Ursprung liegt.

Dazu muss ich sagen, der DNS Arbeitet einwandfrei und löst soweit alles auf. Der Fehler kommt nur beim Emergen und das seit gestern abend.(Da habe ich das erste mal seid ner weile wieder was Emerged) 

 *Quote:*   

> wget: kann die Host-Adresse »»puzzle.dl.sourceforge.net«« nicht auflösen
> 
> >>> Downloading 'http://iweb.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/fuse/fuse-2.8.1.tar.gz'
> 
> --2010-04-02 18:07:23--  http://iweb.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/fuse/fuse-2.8.1.tar.gz
> ...

 

Vlt könnt ihr etwas mit anfangen

----------

## strangerthandreams

Welchen DNS-Server nutzt Du denn? Oder betreibst Du zusätzlich noch einen eigenen?

----------

## sirro

Erinnert mich an diesen Thread: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-820010.html

Vielleicht hilft der ja... Viel Erfolg

----------

## criseas

Ich sitz im Kosovo, und die Kosovaren haben für unser netz einen DNS Server eingerichetet.

Mehr kann ich zu diesem nicht sagen, wir bekommen die Zugänge nur mitgeteilt

----------

## Evildad

 *criseas wrote:*   

> Ich sitz im Kosovo, und die Kosovaren haben für unser netz einen DNS Server eingerichetet.

 

Kurz mal ne OffTopic Frage: Du bist aber nicht als KFOR Soldat unterwegs, oder?

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Trag mal in die /etc/resolv.conf nen anderen oder alternativen DNS ein.

Hier hast du ein paar: 

http://wiki.ak-zensur.de/index.php/Unzensierte_DNS_Server

Falls du das auch nicht auflösen kannst hier mal ein auszug aus der Seite:

 *Quote:*   

> #  85.88.19.10 (German Xail.net) sehr schnell!
> 
> # 85.88.19.11 (German Xail.net)
> 
> # 87.118.100.175 (German Privacy Foundation e.V.)
> ...

 

Sebastian

----------

## criseas

 *Evildad wrote:*   

>  *criseas wrote:*   Ich sitz im Kosovo, und die Kosovaren haben für unser netz einen DNS Server eingerichetet. 
> 
> Kurz mal ne OffTopic Frage: Du bist aber nicht als KFOR Soldat unterwegs, oder?

 

Doch bin ich warum?

@ Hollowman, okey das klingt gut teste ich gleich morgen  :Smile: . kann ich nämlich gerade nicht.

----------

## Evildad

 *criseas wrote:*   

>  *Evildad wrote:*    *criseas wrote:*   Ich sitz im Kosovo, und die Kosovaren haben für unser netz einen DNS Server eingerichetet. 
> 
> Kurz mal ne OffTopic Frage: Du bist aber nicht als KFOR Soldat unterwegs, oder? 
> 
> Doch bin ich warum?
> ...

 

Ist mir nur eingefallen. War zu meiner Zeit als GWDL im Lagezentrum für die K/SFOR Leute zuständig  :Smile: 

Nicht, dass wir es noch mit dem BND zu tun bekommen   :Twisted Evil: 

P.S: Was erhält man bei KFOR mittlerweile eigentlich als AVZ? Aber ok langsam wirds echt OT, sorry.

----------

## criseas

 *Evildad wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ist mir nur eingefallen. War zu meiner Zeit als GWDL im Lagezentrum für die K/SFOR Leute zuständig 
> 
> Nicht, dass wir es noch mit dem BND zu tun bekommen  
> ...

 

Bissel offtopic belebt den thread.

Es sind 62 Euro momentan. Wird aber für das nächste Kontingent auf 43 Runtergestuft sowie die Soldaten Anzahl reduziert. So langsam gehts raus. Wenn auch nicht vollkommen.

Wenn du fragen hast beantworte ich sie gerne  :Smile: .

Ach solangweilig ist dem BND auch nicht. Wat wollen die denn hier, die müssen ehe Zeitung und abonnierte News zur "Informationsgewinnung" lesen  :Razz: 

----------

## criseas

Also mit alternativen DNS geht es auch nicht, und aus dem anderen Threat kann ich diesen weg nicht nutzen weil ich unscd nicht emergen kann

----------

## tazinblack

Also bei mir ging das mit unscd Problemlos.

Versuch mal den nscd neu zu starten und dann sofort den unscd zu emergen.

Eine Weile lief der bei mir immer bis er abgeschmiert ist.

Alternativ kannst Du Dir auch den unscd von Hand per wget runterladen.

Das hatte bei mir funktioniert. Du siehst ja, was der emerge-Prozess runterladen will.

Einfach diesen Datei per wget laden und unter /usr/portage/distfiles reinlegen.

Dann den emerge nochmal anstoßen.

Leider kann ich Dir nicht mehr sagen, ob das mit wget mit nscd an oder aus funktioniert hat.

----------

## criseas

Hmm ich weiß nicht, warum aber ich habe mehrere DNS durchprobiert, und bin irgendwann zu meinem ursprünglichen zurück, musste wegen irgendetwas neu starten und seit dem geht es wieder. 

Komisch :/ wüsste nicht was ich sonst gemacht haben könnte. Hauptsache es geht wieder.

----------

